# Now thats alot of slot cars!!!



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Look at this ebay auction!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/slot-car-collection-/140658274007?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item20bfe2eed7


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

HOLY SHNIKES. That isn't collecting, it is HOARDING!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Slott V said:


> HOLY SHNIKES. That isn't collecting, it is HOARDING!


I would like to be the guy deciding which boxes he wanted to throw away, of course I would keep them

Great collection

Boosted


----------



## HO_Only (Jan 30, 2011)

*Even bigger*

I think this one is bigger

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380304998729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

HO_Only said:


> I think this one is bigger
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/380304998729?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 I'm pretty sure this auction is by Joe Bodnarchuk (sp?) although the picture isn't showing for me. I believe I've seen this auction listed before and the price is just WAY WAY over the top.

As to the initial post, with a lot that large and the price it is obviously going to command, the description was somewhat vague. It sounds as if the cars are not new since they are described as "runners". It's hard to judge the value of used cars if you don't know how hard they have been run and how much normal body wear has occurred. The value is mostly in the body.

In one of the pictures I saw a couple t-jet bodies with missing parts (Grand Prix Racer with no pipes, Hot Rod with missing head, windshield and rollbar), so when the description mentions all car are in non-cut shape, I'm not sure if that just applies to all the complete cars.

If I were a potential buyer, I would need a much better description than provided. A list of the cars would have been nice (almost required), but the most important thing would have been the condition of the used cars. Most of the cars that I saw are fairly common and in good used condition MAY bring as much as $10 alone, but a lot less when sold in groups this large. And from the pics, you can't really determine condition.

When selling something this expensive, you need to take the time and write a really good description.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

$7,800 and no sale. Some people like the pipe too much... :dude:


----------

